# Mi Barrio Mi Barrio El Acere Cigar Review - EO's best



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This review is for a different size not listed, the "El Puro" size which shows a charicature of Don Pepin on the band and the father of one of the ...

Read the full review here: Mi Barrio Mi Barrio El Acere Cigar Review - EO's best


----------

